# "Etch It Up"



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

PM ME if you have Any Questions!!!

I can do alot of different things so.....................Let Me Know!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Pm me back on a price for this pic on both of my quarter glass for my cutlass











I cant remember if I talked to before, but someone told me before they couldnt do it


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 22 2008, 04:25 PM~11666162
> *Pm me back on a price for this pic on both of my quarter glass for my cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

WHAT WOULD U CHARGE TO DO ME A PLEXIGLASS MIRROR I WANT SUM LETTERS ON IT LET ME KNO HOMY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

How much for these flags on a pair of 64 Impala rear windows?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 6 2008, 02:59 PM~11792280
> *How much for these flags on a pair of 64 Impala rear windows?
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

TTT for the homie! Nice prices, I will be getting in touch real soon


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 6 2008, 10:25 PM~11798308
> *pm sent
> 
> 
> ...


I like! :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 7 2008, 08:23 PM~11805350
> *TTT for the homie! Nice prices, I will be getting in touch real soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Here ya go KAKALAK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 9 2008, 10:53 AM~11820621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

nice work


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH TO DO SMOKE AND SKULLS ON CUTLASS SIDE WINDOWS AND HOW MUCH FOR SIDE WINDOWS AND TO DO THE BACK WINDOW WITH SMOKE SKULLS , DEVIL AND A NAKED BROAD ?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Oct 18 2008, 08:05 PM~11904912
> *HOW MUCH TO DO SMOKE AND SKULLS ON CUTLASS SIDE WINDOWS AND HOW MUCH FOR SIDE WINDOWS AND TO DO THE BACK WINDOW WITH SMOKE SKULLS , DEVIL AND A NAKED BROAD ?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 9 2008, 07:53 AM~11820621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 27 2008, 03:56 PM~11985144
> *Looks good
> *


I thought so :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Real nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks......I'm looking forward to see it all Complete!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

KaksBacK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 28 2008, 11:44 AM~11993752
> *KaksBacK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:25 PM~11666162
> *Pm me back on a price for this pic on both of my quarter glass for my cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE DEM FACES TOO GOT THE TATTOO...BUT A LIL DIFFERENT STYLE...


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 6 2008, 10:25 PM~11798308
> *pm sent
> 
> 
> ...


Windows on the way to you homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91cappy_@Oct 28 2008, 05:29 PM~11996838
> *I LOVE DEM FACES TOO GOT THE TATTOO...BUT A LIL DIFFERENT STYLE...
> *


yeah  I had to look through a couple styles before finding these, I wanted something that hasnt been done alot


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 28 2008, 08:44 PM~11998833
> *Windows on the way to you homie
> *


thats whats up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 08:42 AM~12003370
> *ttt
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 29 2008, 01:04 PM~12005347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 30 2008, 04:52 AM~12013123
> *nice
> *


:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 12:39 PM~12014865
> *pm sent
> *


Are you going to have your car at the Toy/Drive?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 30 2008, 01:31 PM~12015346
> *Are you going to have your car at the Toy/Drive?
> *


no but I can display the windows for you if you get a vendor spot


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 9 2008, 10:53 AM~11820621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bro your work is seriously TIGHT!!!

here are the pieces I did for his that I sent youteh design from.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12019803
> *Bro your work is seriously TIGHT!!!
> 
> here are the pieces I did for his that I sent youteh design from.
> ...


Bling!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Dog.....I seen your pieces.....they turned out great. All your work that I have seen on here looks awesome. I Peek in and Out!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12019803
> *Bro your work is seriously TIGHT!!!
> 
> here are the pieces I did for his that I sent youteh design from.
> ...


Thanks again Jas for setting Jason up with the Faces, Always impressed with your work Jas!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW+Oct 30 2008, 11:24 PM~12021024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro!!! Can't wait to get some more custom ish goin on for your Ride!!!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

I have an Impala Back Window.........was told it fits a 63-64

Ready for Sandblasting :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Tribal Spade/Skull 16"x20"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Nov 4 2008, 09:29 PM~12061649
> *Tribal Spade/Skull 16"x20"
> 
> 
> ...


I like :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 08:54 AM~12078492
> *I like :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thx bro....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

dam man.. your stuff is looking good!!! :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Nov 7 2008, 08:26 PM~12093500
> *dam man.. your stuff is looking good!!! :0
> *


Thanks bro...........


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

whats up with that rear window?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 8 2008, 12:03 AM~12095305
> *whats up with that rear window?
> *


It belongs to kakalak


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 8 2008, 12:03 AM~12095305
> *whats up with that rear window?
> *


dont worry bro, you can get one too :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Nov 7 2008, 08:26 PM~12093500
> *dam man.. your stuff is looking good!!! :0
> *


hes right there in FL homie, hit him up and get you some :biggrin:


----------



## cheeseburger23 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Nov 2 2008, 08:45 AM~12038002
> *
> *


yo dog i have 2 side windows from an 86 regal with the chrome border if you know anyone that wants to buy em 30 each(505)923-0115


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheeseburger23_@Nov 9 2008, 06:28 AM~12103807
> *yo dog i have 2 side windows from an 86 regal with the chrome border if you know anyone that wants to buy em 30 each(505)923-0115
> *


30 bucks each :0 :0 :0 :0 junk yard has them for 5 a piece all day long


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cheeseburger23 (Aug 11, 2008)

if you can find them with nice chrome trim..........if you can find them no need to hate just letting everyone know if they need them


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheeseburger23_@Nov 11 2008, 04:34 AM~12121936
> *if you can find them with nice chrome trim..........if you can find them no need to hate just letting everyone know if they need them
> *


not hatin homie just being a Low Baller (no ****) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2008, 07:44 AM~12111266
> *30 bucks each :0  :0  :0  :0 junk yard has them for 5 a piece all day long
> *


$5? wtf


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fastcar2o3_@Nov 11 2008, 10:06 PM~12129282
> *$5? wtf
> *


Sundays are buy one get one free


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Got ya this friday on payday homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 17 2008, 02:44 PM~12180455
> *Got ya this friday on payday homie
> *


 :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 17 2008, 02:44 PM~12180455
> *Got ya this friday on payday homie
> *


Cool......  Thanks for keeping me informed


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Payment sent via paypal homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 21 2008, 01:10 PM~12220554
> *Payment sent via paypal homie
> *


Looks like Regals Only Mob lost out on some more money :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 21 2008, 01:10 PM~12220554
> *Payment sent via paypal homie
> *


Got it dog.....Well be getting on em


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 22 2008, 12:43 PM~12229689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I aint spending my money with someone who uses such terms but yet is supposed to be a businessman.  Plus his prices are too damn high! :biggrin: 
...not to mention, I like UaintROLnLOW's work better. Looks more realistic to me IMO


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

He wasnt talking to me but in all that convo was bad for business


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Not sure on the Placement yet.......I'm thinking maybe 1/4" - 1/2" above the bottom dirtline and in the center. Or do you like it where it is.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Looks good where it is! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 25 2008, 02:55 PM~12254185
> *Looks good where it is!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Nov 25 2008, 04:30 AM~12251348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Nov 27 2008, 09:59 AM~12273265
> *Happy Thanksgiving!!!!
> *


Im thankful for doing buisness with you, instead of the other guy :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2008, 04:30 PM~12282234
> *Im thankful for doing buisness with you, instead of the other guy :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Nov 28 2008, 05:26 PM~12282493
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Sup Troy?


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Thats the illest shit I've ever seen! You do some damn good work homie! Im happy :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:11 PM~12371959
> *Thats the illest shit I've ever seen! You do some damn good work homie! Im happy  :biggrin:
> *


  thx man.....i'm glad u like


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

$85 Shipped................ SWEET!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Another mug....bigger then the lux mug


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Some Majestics Shot Glasses Coming SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

PRICE ON MUGS?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fastcar2o3_@Dec 29 2008, 11:08 PM~12555012
> *PRICE ON MUGS?
> *


Sup bro....pm me with details


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 29 2008, 11:04 PM~12554984
> *Some Majestics Shot Glasses Coming SOON! :biggrin:
> *


Little shit is not easy  but it looks sweet........

YO KAK :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

should be hitting you up friday


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 29 2008, 11:49 PM~12555510
> *should be hitting you up friday
> *


Luxurious  Shot Glasses


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:0 :0 


man you no im broke why you doing this to me :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 29 2008, 10:50 PM~12556263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


free hand?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 29 2008, 11:36 PM~12555357
> *Little shit is not easy  but it looks sweet........
> 
> YO KAK :biggrin:
> ...


tight, I got a guy that paid me for some of the shot glasses out in SD Cali, pm sent


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 04:08 PM~12561125
> *free hand?
> *


No....Plotter


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 30 2008, 03:19 PM~12561706
> *No....Plotter
> *


nice work.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I do my work on this. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 05:41 PM~12561869
> *I do my work on this. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you cant hide money :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2008, 03:46 PM~12561895
> *:0  you cant hide money :biggrin:
> *


no shit.it costed us 37 grand. :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 05:48 PM~12561903
> *no shit.it costed us 37 grand. :0
> *


I have to keep dreaming


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

you get that pm bro


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 30 2008, 05:19 PM~12562570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeee


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 30 2008, 07:19 PM~12562570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, I send that pic to homeboy


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 31 2008, 08:48 AM~12567935
> *looks good, I send that pic to homeboy
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 31 2008, 10:04 AM~12568091
> *
> *


  still waiting on a reply


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Dec 31 2008, 06:54 PM~12571803
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 31 2008, 05:11 PM~12571957
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 31 2008, 07:12 PM~12571965
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: Hey I can lease me one of those Fancy Machines for about $300-$400 month.......I seriously Been thinking about it.....I just enjoy doing it the ghetto way.

Oh yea......That PlexiMirror......That shit is tight I just don't know where to get any.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 31 2008, 05:52 PM~12572311
> *:wave: Hey I can lease me one of those Fancy Machines for about $300-$400 month.......I seriously Been thinking about it.....I just enjoy doing it the ghetto way.
> 
> Oh yea......That PlexiMirror......That shit is tight I just don't know where to get any.
> *


i wish bro.Payment is 800 bucks a month.
I know a place i might be able to get the PlexiMirror.I will check fri.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 31 2008, 08:32 PM~12572655
> *i wish bro.Payment is 800 bucks a month.
> I know a place i might be able to get the PlexiMirror.I will check fri.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 31 2008, 07:01 PM~12572911
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Some more Mirrors

26"x36"
24"x36"
12x12
4"x6"
23"x48"


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

20"x30" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

24"x36"


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :werd:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

24"x36"










20"x30" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

CLEAN ASS WORK HOMIE!  ....makes me wanna start my shit back up


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Jan 4 2009, 05:12 PM~12602397
> *CLEAN ASS WORK HOMIE!   ....makes me wanna start my shit back up
> *


Thanks man....Appreciate it!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jan 4 2009, 03:37 PM~12602583
> *Thanks man....Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jan 7 2009, 08:51 PM~12636425
> *:wave:
> *


Werd


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jan 2 2009, 05:02 AM~12582664
> *24"x36"
> 
> 
> ...



:0 La Coka :cheesy:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Dec 27 2008, 03:52 PM~12537168
> *$85 Shipped................ SWEET!
> 
> 
> ...



you still got these?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jan 8 2009, 09:35 PM~12646393
> *you still got these?
> *


yes


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

lux...........................................

:biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

nice work homie, ima let you know when i need some shit on my cadi windows done!!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 13 2009, 09:06 PM~12695087
> *nice work homie, ima let you know when i need some shit on my cadi windows done!!
> *


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Up :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Etch It Up!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :uh:       :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jan 19 2009, 08:49 PM~12751903
> *Etch It Up!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Valentines Day for your Girl is coming up! I got some Heart Shaped Candy Dishes.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jan 29 2009, 02:25 AM~12845246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

yoh is it possible to take a picture of me and my girl and do some shit like that scarface mirror and put our names??? call me u got my number


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Mar 19 2009, 01:52 AM~13323264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

whudup wit that mirror cuzo?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Mar 21 2009, 12:51 AM~13342775
> *whudup wit that mirror cuzo?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

GO BUCS!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Mar 30 2009, 08:55 PM~13435879
> *GO BUCS!
> 
> 
> ...


That turned out good homie :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 4 2009, 12:43 PM~13482360
> *That turned out good homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man....  

It Really Looks Good In Person!!!!!!

Check out my New Website........and fill out my Customer Form


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

mannnn i still havnet got that money order out i been working 7 days this week and my girl been feeling sick cuz she pregnant, ima have it out monday i promise!!! lol sorry man


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 5 2009, 12:46 AM~13485925
> *mannnn i still havnet got that money order out i been working 7 days this week and my girl been feeling sick cuz she pregnant, ima have it out monday i promise!!! lol sorry man
> *


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT www.etchitup.com :biggrin:


----------



## Etch It Up (Nov 2, 2008)

TTT!! www.etchitup.com


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice work


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for hooking my shit up big dog!Looks nice.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Apr 20 2009, 02:16 PM~13630725
> *Thanks for hooking my shit up big dog!Looks nice.
> *


Anytime Dogg!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 28 2008, 11:44 AM~11993752
> *KaksBacK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

www.etchitup.com


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

them crosses are sick


----------



## Etch It Up (Nov 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 27 2009, 11:27 PM~13709822
> *them crosses are sick
> *


----------



## Etch It Up (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Etch It Up (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Etch It Up (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a shit load of mirrors here....ready to be etched.

Let me know if there is something you might like......let's see what we can come up with  :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Etch It Up (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Apr 24 2009, 08:24 AM~13676334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: gawd damn. am I gonna have to start trademarking my shit...


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@May 12 2009, 08:17 PM~13866978
> *:uh: gawd damn. am I gonna have to start trademarking my shit...
> *


 :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTMFT


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

kEEP THIS SHIT AT THE top!!! ETCHED ART!!!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Damn Recession 

TTMFT Anyways :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 10 2009, 11:00 PM~14155457
> *Damn Recession
> 
> TTMFT Anyways  :biggrin:
> *


damn right, I know Im in one now  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Etchinitup!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Some Entertainment Center Towers :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Happy 4th! LIL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 27 2009, 08:13 PM~14316481
> *Some Entertainment Center Towers  :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Wud Up!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for some nice azz work


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING "LIL"


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Can you do this on mirrored plexiglass too...how much for 4 shot glasses and three 12" x12" mirrors ?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt for some clean work


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice work...can u get the plexi mirrors cut to shapes n sizes?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jan 20 2010, 12:20 AM~16345994
> *nice work...can u get the plexi mirrors cut to shapes n sizes?
> *


Thanks!
:yes:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

how much for this on both my back side windows pm me thanks


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 21 2010, 02:22 AM~16359852
> *how much for this on both my back side windows pm me thanks
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

yo j. wats up bro


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

bringing this to the top for some tight ass work and an excellent seller. just placed another order, thanks again bro :thumbsup:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 24 2010, 10:00 PM~16715290
> *  bringing this to the top for some tight ass work and an excellent seller. just placed another order, thanks again bro  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx man.....I appreciate it!


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

ttt for the homie.. i might get a lil something done


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Feb 26 2010, 01:09 PM~16732894
> *ttt for the homie.. i might get a lil something done
> *


  sup homie.....yea  let me know when ur ready


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

sup bro. post pics :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

im going to have to add this to my fav cause when i get some loop ill be fast to send some windows for etch up ur work looks good an nice an seeing everyone here happy about there parts makes me want to get mine done lol


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Mar 21 2010, 12:39 AM~16950454
> *im going to have to add this to my fav cause when i get some loop ill be fast to send some windows for etch up ur work looks good an nice an seeing everyone here happy about there parts makes me want to get mine done lol
> *


THE WORD IS LOOT NOT LOOP
I HERD MY BOY SAY THAT ONE TIME AND I FELT BAD FOR HIM AND DIDNT EVEN SAY ANYTHING :uh:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Mar 21 2010, 03:39 AM~16950454
> *im going to have to add this to my fav cause when i get some loop ill be fast to send some windows for etch up ur work looks good an nice an seeing everyone here happy about there parts makes me want to get mine done lol
> *


  4 sure.....hit me up when ur ready


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

howz it bro


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 7 2010, 06:41 PM~17125535
> *  howz it bro
> *


Sup Homie.....Same shit diff day.


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Acrylic Mirror Tag I etched for my car........With a 12volt LED behind it 

I can do your car club logos on these or whatever else you want.

You Like???  PM ME


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

:wow: I just got a whole new set of ideas for my build up. I'll be in touch


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 15 2010, 02:34 AM~17790520
> *:wow:  I just got a whole new set of ideas for my build up. I'll be in touch
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 21 2010, 02:22 AM~16359852
> *how much for this on both my back side windows pm me thanks
> 
> 
> ...


damn that emblem is in nice azz shape


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

got some glass mugs i want etched with my car clubs logo how much to etch them


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 8 2010, 05:40 AM~17990349
> *got some glass mugs i want etched with my car clubs logo how much to etch them
> *


----------



## KEEKA (Nov 4, 2006)

nice work


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KEEKA_@Jul 8 2010, 05:07 PM~17994315
> *nice work
> *


Thanks man...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

pm me a price to do the back side glass on a 96 town car, those small ones


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT

Glass Sets Shot Glasses.....whatever just let me know


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Aug 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18352325
> *TTT
> 
> Glass Sets Shot Glasses.....whatever just let me know
> *


2 cadillac coupe windows dropped off and picked up :biggrin: just something on them :dunno:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2010, 02:00 PM~18352923
> *2 cadillac coupe windows dropped off and picked up :biggrin: just something on them :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

BUT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Aug 27 2010, 05:24 PM~18422191
> *BUD
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2010, 05:13 PM~18428568
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


 

Back Up There.......to.........Back Up Dare

I can work wit dat


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 26 2010, 12:36 AM~17005046
> *THE WORD IS LOOT NOT LOOP
> I HERD MY BOY SAY THAT ONE TIME AND I FELT BAD FOR HIM AND DIDNT EVEN SAY ANYTHING :uh:
> *


DAMN MY BAD MAYBE I DIDNT SEE THAT BUT THINKS FOR TYPEING THE WORD  :uh:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Aug 28 2010, 10:16 PM~18429920
> *DAMN MY BAD MAYBE I DIDNT SEE THAT BUT THINKS FOR TYPEING THE WORD   :uh:
> *


Ahhhh....Who Cares....We knew what you meant!


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Aug 28 2010, 08:20 PM~18429932
> *Ahhhh....Who Cares....We knew what you meant!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTTIZZLE!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Sep 4 2010, 10:45 AM~18485036
> *TTTIZZLE!
> *


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Aug 2 2010, 11:10 PM~18213583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work Perro!!!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Sep 17 2010, 09:36 PM~18594161
> *Nice Work Perro!!!
> *


Thx man!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

If you did some 1/4 glass for me, can I re-tint them or will the etch make the tint not lay down right?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Nov 5 2010, 11:08 AM~18993132
> *If you did some 1/4 glass for me, can I re-tint them or will the etch make the tint not lay down right?
> *


tint will be fine.....all etching is to the outside of the glass


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT for the Holidays


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Nov 6 2010, 12:26 AM~18998501
> *tint will be fine.....all etching is to the outside of the glass
> *



Cool, Around these parts not many etch glass. The few I've seen have done it on both sides. I dont know why? Im thinking of designs and what direction I want to go with my car theme wise.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Nov 17 2010, 12:33 PM~19091359
> *Cool, Around these parts not many etch glass. The few I've seen have done it on both sides. I dont know why? Im thinking of designs and what direction I want to go with my car theme wise.
> *


Cool.....let me know if you need any help with ideas. PM me if you do.....Thx :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for great work


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Follow me on FACEBOOK


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Happy New Year LIL......Hope everyone has a real good 2011


----------



## sandiego619lowride (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Sep 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11632489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so can you etch up some lowrider bike mirrors and how much


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sandiego619lowride_@Jan 5 2011, 05:30 PM~19511920
> *so can you etch up some lowrider bike mirrors and how much
> *


yes...i can....just pm me some details....let me know what it is ur wanting. thx


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

dope work will be hitting you up soon for a quote


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 26 2011, 04:40 PM~19967361
> *dope work will be hitting you up soon for a quote
> *


P.M. sent


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## jackhammer1369 (Jun 29, 2006)

Still doing this type of work?


----------

